# chicks I bought



## treeclimber233 (Mar 16, 2013)

I bought some chicks from TS that are supposed to be Rhode Island Reds.  Most of chicks in the bin were reddish but some of them had bright white on their chest and around to their wings and the wings were completely white.  Aren't RIR supposed to be all red?  They were straight run so I am thinking they are actually a sex-linked breed but I have not been able to find any pictures of anything that looks like them.  Anybody have any idea what them might be?


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 16, 2013)

Do they resemble any of the chicks in the photos?  If so, they are Golden Comets, which are a sex-linked breed.  TSC gets their chicks from Mt. Healthy Hatchery in Ohio and their red, sex-linked chicks are golden comets.
The chicks in these pictures are maybe a bit older than the ones you bought, but in time, if they resemble these, they are the Goldens.

If they look nothing like these...never mind.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 16, 2013)

I have one I got at the local feed store that was white on the wings and chest like your saying. It was in the RIR cage and thats what its feathering in to be. He's about 4 weeks old now. They were all supposed to be pullets but he's a boy.. Figures! I'll try and get a pic uploaded for you.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 16, 2013)

It seems like it was just the chick fluff that was white. He looks like all the other RIR chicks now. I can get an new pic of him tomorrow if you want..  They came from Belt Hatchery I beleive.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 17, 2013)

TSC is pretty good about their chicks.  Baby fluff can be deceiving.    Aren't they just adorable!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 17, 2013)

ok thanks.  They do look like Crazycat's chicks.  When I got them their wings (fluff) were white but now that they are feathering in they are colored. I told the guy that picked them out that since they looked so different in the bin (some all red and some red and white) I was going to guess the ones with the white "bib" was a rooster.  I will see if I am right. Then I read the roos tend to be aggressive......Lovely.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 17, 2013)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> Then I read the roos tend to be aggressive......Lovely.


They tend to be tasty too.


----------



## little farmer (Mar 19, 2013)

Aw! Congrats on the chicks!! Some roosters I've heard are super nasty, others are super nice! My one friend had a two roosters, and they would corner her in the barn! so, they sold them. They were BIG roosters too!! Enjoy your chicks!!


----------

